# Well, Im cooking



## Cliff H. (Jun 3, 2006)

Someone has to keep the forum of track.  I guess I will step up to the plate tonight.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

Mmmmmmmm...Let's eat!


----------



## Finney (Jun 3, 2006)

Mmmm Chicken and ABTs.  Yummy


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 3, 2006)

Here is a pic of Darryl and his other brother Darryl along with some abt's


----------



## Finney (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks good ... real good.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 4, 2006)

A brand new Char Griller =D> 
Looking good Cliff :!: 

Where's the firebox  
Chicken look's tasty :!:


----------



## Finney (Jun 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> A brand new Char Griller =D>
> Looking good Cliff :!:
> 
> *Where's the firebox *
> Chicken look's tasty :!:



That must be on his "Things To Buy List".


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 4, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just read the mods post #-o


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 4, 2006)

Yum!
ABTs are awesome.
Great color on the chicken.
Is the same stuff on both of them?


----------



## wittdog (Jun 4, 2006)

Tastefully done Cliff =D>  =P~  man that looks good. If you have any leftover chicken try the Buffalo Chicken Wing dip recipe.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 4, 2006)

Those birds sure look good!  Looks like they were rubbed with Wolfe Rub, is that right?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys,
  One was rubbed with Wolfe rub, the other with my brothers secret family recipe. They cooked at around 250-275 for three hours or so.   Took internal temp to 174 deg.  I look forward to making all of the mods to this inexpensive grill.  The only one I made this time was extending the exhaust down to grate level and it made a world of difference.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 4, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies guys,
> One was rubbed with Wolfe rub, the other with my brothers secret family recipe. They cooked at around 250-275 for three hours or so.   Took internal temp to 174 deg.  I look forward to making all of the mods to this inexpensive grill.  The only one I made this time was extending the exhaust down to grate level and it made a world of difference.


Add the fire bricks and the baffle when you get the fire box 
You'll be amazed by the results :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 4, 2006)

I hope to get it all PIMPED out by next weekend!!!!!!!!


----------



## cleglue (Jun 4, 2006)

The food looks great.

Post pictures of your mods when you get them done.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice job Cliff! Way to keep things on topic.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice job Cliff! *Way to keep things on topic.*


 :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 4, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I hope to get it all PIMPED out by next weekend!!!!!!!!


Right on bro :!: 
 :grin:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 5, 2006)

looks good to me Cliff.  Way to go.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice job Cliff! Way to keep things on topic.


Puff I told you Nick was an Undercover moderator. :razz:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dog, no posts from you for the next 30 minutes! :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dog, no posts from you for the next 30 minutes! :grin:[/quote:z4rliv8h]
Damn   It worked, good job deputy, for that you gets one more bullet :!:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn   It worked, good job deputy, for that *you gets one more bullet* :!:[/quote:3ttv7uj2]
 :-k


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn   It worked, good job deputy, for that *you gets one more bullet* :!:[/quote:3d1qv13p]
 :-k[/quote:3d1qv13p]
Joker,
Barney Fife Ref #-o


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :-k[/quote:2dp9l16i]
Joker,
Barney Fife Ref #-o[/quote:2dp9l16i]
I know but that was Nick's post..
If Puff had posted that in response to Cappy, I'd a' understood..... 8-[ Damn, it's tough gettin' old!!  #-o


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :-k[/quote:tfiqrek7]
Joker,
Barney Fife Ref #-o[/quote:tfiqrek7]
I know but that was Nick's post..[/quote:tfiqrek7]
You've lost me. :-k  'Splain Lucy'


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 5, 2006)

I do believe it was Cliff's topic, so why don't we get back on it


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I do believe it was Cliff's topic, so why don't we get back on it


Oh, listen to you, Mr. "Let's take it off topic as far as I can".


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> *I do believe it was Cliff's topic, so why don't we get back on it *


Boys got a point.  It's on the top of his head... but it's a point.
Back on topic. =D> 






What was the topic?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:  OK Cliff ~ Back to you..


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you spend 99% of your time off topic.  I cooked something up just for you ~ Come get it.....

Cliff.......


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 5, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you spend 99% of your time off topic.  I cooked something up just for you ~ Come get it.....

Cliff.......[/quote:2juptj7g]
Go figure   
There you go again  
Sorry Cliff :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 5, 2006)

KIDZ!


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> KIDZ!


Forget it Nick. #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, your right.............................again!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 6, 2006)

Hmmm...... Cliff, very nice job on the birds!  Are all the leftovers gone or were they made into chicken salad?


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 6, 2006)

OK folks, Larry, good job trying to get this one back on topic.

I don't mind threads going off topic a little, hell, I participate in that as much as the next guy, but we're on PAGE 5 here and this one hasn't been on topic since the end of PAGE 1.

So let's put this one to rest.


----------

